# Help me out here



## vraiblonde

Why is Kanye West a star?  His music sucks.  I've never heard a single one of his songs that wasn't simply awful.  The only thing I can think is that it's some white-guilt affirmative action thing.  He is about as ignorant as a person can be, he spews retardation every time he opens his dumb mouth, he has no discernible talent that I have ever seen....

So seriously, why is he a thing?  If you are a fan (my god) don't be shy - come forward (you big dummy) and tell us what about him appeals to you.


----------



## Larry Gude

He once had his picture taken by the greatest artist of this era. 


That's all I got...  :shrug:


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> *Why is Kanye West a star?  His music sucks. * I've never heard a single one of his songs that wasn't simply awful.  The only thing I can think is that it's some white-guilt affirmative action thing.  He is about as ignorant as a person can be, he spews retardation every time he opens his dumb mouth, he has no discernible talent that I have ever seen....
> 
> So seriously, why is he a thing?  If you are a fan (my god) don't be shy - come forward (you big dummy) and tell us what about him appeals to you.


 I have the same question and the same opinion.


----------



## JeJeTe

I've liked a song here or there of his. But I think to answer your question....because he makes himself on with his rants and antics.  He makes himself newsworthy by keeping people wondering what he'll do next.


----------



## RoseRed

JeJeTe said:


> I've liked a song here or there of his. But I think to answer your question....because he makes himself on with his rants and antics.  He makes himself newsworthy by keeping people wondering what he'll do next.



Why do so many people care? :shrug:


----------



## JeJeTe

RoseRed said:


> Why do so many people care? :shrug:



That I don't know about.  Something to talk about, maybe?  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

JeJeTe said:


> That I don't know about.  Something to talk about, maybe?  :shrug:



I may be pretty low key and boring, but he certainly isn't a topic for me.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Vince said:


> I have the same question and the same opinion.



Same here



RoseRed said:


> Why do so many people care? :shrug:



Exactly


----------



## lovinmaryland

I dont like him think he's a big douche...but I'm sorry that song *****'s In Paris is one of my favorite songs!!!


----------



## JeJeTe

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont like him think he's a big douche...but I'm sorry that song *****'s In Paris is one of my favorite songs!!!



I like that song too, actually.


----------



## lovinmaryland

JeJeTe said:


> I like that song too, actually.



what does that even mean?!?!?!?!   nobody knows but it's provocative... gets the people going!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

lovinmaryland said:


> but I'm sorry that song *****'s In Paris is one of my favorite songs!!!



Why?

I'm listening to it right this second and can feel the intelligence trying to run out of my brain - "Help!!  Help!!!  Save the women and children!!!"  If there's anyone who might vie for Kanye's King Tard crown, it's Jay Z.

When my cousin was little with limited verbal skills, he'd stand at the sink and go, "dinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawatta..." until someone would come get him a drink of water.  That song reminded me of him, except with, "motherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***ker..."  

So this is a serious question:  what about that song appeals to you?  I promise I won't insult your taste in music any further, because I am honestly interested in what you like about that song.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> So seriously, why is he a thing?


Because Paul made him famous.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont like him think he's a big douche...but I'm sorry that song *****'s In Paris is one of my favorite songs!!!


I'm gonna' have to YouTube this.


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm listening to it right this second and can feel the intelligence trying to run out of my brain - "Help!!  Help!!!  Save the women and children!!!"  If there's anyone who might vie for Kanye's King Tard crown, it's Jay Z.
> 
> When my cousin was little with limited verbal skills, he'd stand at the sink and go, "dinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawatta..." until someone would come get him a drink of water.  That song reminded me of him, except with, "motherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***kermotherf***ker..."
> 
> So this is a serious question:  what about that song appeals to you?  I promise I won't insult your taste in music any further, because I am honestly interested in what you like about that song.



It gets me pumped up.  I love it.  I can be in a terrible mood and hear that song instantly cheers me up.  I have no idea why.  I just love it.


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:


> Because Paul made him famous.



I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## Misfit

JeJeTe said:


> I've liked a song here or there of his. But I think to answer your question....because he makes himself on with his rants and antics.  He makes himself newsworthy by keeping people wondering what he'll do next.



His music has been known to cause vertigo.


----------



## JeJeTe

Misfit said:


> His music has been known to cause vertigo.



Sonofabitch...that's the problem.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:


> I thought it was the other way around.



Yes, it was.


----------



## vraiblonde

lovinmaryland said:


> It gets me pumped up.  I love it.  I can be in a terrible mood and hear that song instantly cheers me up.  I have no idea why.  I just love it.



So the beat?  Because I get that - there are terrible songs that make me want to dance.  Like, really bad songs.  Gangnam Style bad.  Barbie Girl.  Is there a worse song than my beloved Will Smith's "Wild Wild West"?  But I defy you to not start dancing around when you hear it.



But Kanye is a beat I don't hear.  I just hear, "dinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawatta..."


----------



## Monello

He looks like he could use some cosmetic surgery.  I recommend this doctor: Jan Adams.


----------



## Monello




----------



## vraiblonde

:shriek:  OMG!!!!


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> So the beat?  Because I get that - there are terrible songs that make me want to dance.  Like, really bad songs.  Gangnam Style bad.  Barbie Girl.  Is there a worse song than my beloved Will Smith's "Wild Wild West"?  But I defy you to not start dancing around when you hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kanye is a beat I don't hear.  I just hear, "dinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawatta..."



dinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawatta or bootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpants?


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> ....


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

itsbob said:


> dinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawattadinkawatta or _bootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpantsandbootsandpants?_



It's better'n "WEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## Tilted

vraiblonde said:


> *Why is Kanye West a star?*  His music sucks.  I've never heard a single one of his songs that wasn't simply awful.  The only thing I can think is that it's some white-guilt affirmative action thing.  He is about as ignorant as a person can be, he spews retardation every time he opens his dumb mouth, he has no discernible talent that I have ever seen....
> 
> So seriously, why is he a thing?  If you are a fan (my god) don't be shy - come forward (you big dummy) and tell us what about him appeals to you.



I'm tempted to ask myself that about a lot of people that are considered stars these days, but I don't usually because I recon there's no good answer. It just is what it is. So, anyway, I know where you're coming from as a general matter - I get the sentiment. Further, when it comes to Mr. West in particular, I'm not a fan - I think he's pretty much an asshat. I even wasted 10 minutes of my life once typing out an email to the NFL telling them that I was done with their product because I felt they had exercised such horrible judgment in letting him be a part of their NFL kickoff concert thingy (whatever they called it) in the wake of his ridiculous 'George Bush doesn't care about black people' comment during the Katrina relief show.

[EDIT: I meant to add that I never sent that email. I calmed down pretty quickly and decided not to cut of my nose to spite my face - in other words, I didn't give up the NFL, my emotional swearing off of everything associated with it notwithstanding. My principled conviction was temporary, very temporary. ]

That said, we shouldn't deny the influence that he's had on the modern music world as a producer or even the success that he's had in his own right as a recording artist. He was starting to make a name for himself (albeit somewhat behind the scenes) as a producer on various rap albums even before he burst onto the seen as a rapper himself. And he did bring some new things to the table artistically speaking - things he did to create that resonating kind of sound that (pop) music producers are typically striving to achieve. Then he opened doors for a different flavor of rappers to have success by being the anti-gangster rapper. He was something quite different than what had mostly dominated rap before he became popular. He represented a different image - clean cut, more contemplative, less - ***** this ***** that gonna cap yo ass and bang these hos and make me some bank and so on. He demonstrated (even more so) that you didn't have to market yourself as a street thug to be highly successful in the rap music market. I realize that to many, it all seems like the same stuff - e.g., it's all gangsta rap crap. But he did bring something at least a bit different to the forefront of that segment of the music industry.

I also realize that different people's tastes in music can be very, very different - some people hear what others think is great music and refuse to accept that it's even music to begin with, maybe think of it as nothing more than noise. But you surely realize the same thing in reverse - that just because you think a certain person's music sucks, that doesn't mean there aren't lots and lots of people that think it's great. It's such a subjective thing. And the merit of music, by music's very nature and in keeping with some of its purposes, comes primarily from subjective qualities. There really isn't an objective way of saying - this music is really good and this music sucks (other than perhaps various measures of its success apart from measures of its quality). To the extent we pretend there is, we're likely just positing our own ideas of what music should be as some sort of givens.

So, anyway, whether you or I or the next guy thinks Mr. West's music sucks or not, lots of people people think some of it is really good. Slow Jamz, e.g., was a major hit, and Gold Digger was one of the biggest hits of that decade (the 2000s). The latter was the kind of song that would pack a dance floor from the first dropped beat, whether there was anyone in the joint or not - very danceable. Appreciate his artistry or not - even if we refuse to recognize it as artistry - as a producer and recording artist Mr. West has more Grammy awards than almost anyone you or I might put on our short list of the greatest musical artists of all time.

For my part, putting aside my dislike for the guy, I like a few of his recordings but not a lot of them. In addition to the ones I just mentioned, I think Through the Wire, e.g., has a really good sound to it. It just resonates for whatever reason, even if the words themselves are half a loaf of stupid. And that's what music is, at least in part, about - resonance, often without our understanding why.


----------



## Tilted

lovinmaryland said:


> It gets me pumped up.  I love it.  I can be in a terrible mood and hear that song instantly cheers me up.  I have no idea why.  I just love it.



And that's much what music is about - it just makes us feel certain ways even if we can't figure out why. It's the not feeling like we need to figure out why that makes music what it is, that makes music so powerful. It just resonates, and we want to enjoy the resonance without explaining or understanding it. It's a break from the thinking that can, at times, come to weigh on our soul.


----------



## Tilted

Monello said:


> He looks like he could use some cosmetic surgery.  I recommend this doctor: Jan Adams.



Well... he's already had reconstructive surgery on his face.

I don't know how much of his story you're familiar with, but before he became a recording artist he was in a car accident that did damage to his jaw. That situation is what, supposedly, gave rise to him stepping out from behind the scenes (as a producer) and onto the figurative stage himself. His first hit (and I believe his first release) was recorded while his mouth was still wired shut as a result of that accident. It was called... wait for it... Through the Wire. I'm not making that up, btw.


----------



## Tilted

Monello said:


> View attachment 106768



Oh my Lord, the nightmares! I'm a Conway fan, but I fear I may never be able to, in peace, think of him again.


----------



## catlingirl

Hes an idiot who needs to go away.


----------



## JazCat

Vraiblond, I have to admit there are some songs of Kanye's songs that I really do like and have in my iTunes library.  I guess that's because I have a 22 yo son who loves Kanye.   Anyway there's one song that I listen to on many occasions for whatever reason. I just turn it on before I walk in and it puts me a much better mood.  Here's a link to the Runaway video -- be sure to start at 13:35 and stop at 23:00.  Even if you don't like the song, you might find the ballerinas entertaining.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg5wkZ-dJXA


----------



## bulldog

Chasey_Lane said:


> I'm gonna' have to YouTube this.



That's 4:11 I'll never be able to reclaim.  Good Lord, almighty.  Why would anyone...especially a woman, be interested in that trash.  Talking about "owning bitches".  WoW!

Vrai, count me in your camp.  I don't get it.


----------

